# Song Fingering Help



## Renvas (May 20, 2007)

im practicing this song right now

http://ultimate-guitar.com/tabs/m/misc_cartoons/beck_-_moon_on_the_water_ver2_guitar_pro.htm

i really want to play this song but im having trouble on the fingering for some of the chords. im not sure if my hand positions are correct either.... 

if someone has the time can u please show me what fingerings are use to play the chords?


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

How about this... 

|-0-| -- 
|-0-| -- 
|-1-| -- index
|-2-| -- middle
|-2-| -- ring
|-0-| -- 

|-0-| -- 
|-0-| -- 
|-2-| -- index (or middle)
|-2-| -- middle (or ring)
|-0-| --
|-0-| -- 

Go with what's comfortable for you during the progression.

|-4-| -- index
|-5-| -- middle
|-6-| -- pinky
|-6-| -- ring
|-4-| -- index
|-4-| -- index

|-2-| -- index
|-2-| -- index
|-2-| -- index
|-4-| -- pinky
|-4-| -- ring
|-2-| -- index


----------



## Renvas (May 20, 2007)

thx its starting to feel a bit easier now... my fingers got soo tangled before....


THANKS!


----------

